# KA24E hop up parts



## Kevolution (Jun 5, 2003)

just wondering where i could find some sites or places to build up my ka24e...i want a swap, but everyone seems to be swaping, i wanna build up the ka24e insted of swaping right now...i know somepeople on here have prolly done it...if u could shed some light on where i could purchase some things from i would appricate it...thanks


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I would just go on www.yahoo.com or any search engine for that matter and type in lets say for example 89 240sx performance. And see what pops-up. Or even search this forum because I know people have asked it before. So good luck to you and your engine man.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Kevolution - Its going to cost about the same as swaping, if not more. you wont even have close to the same HP as a stock SR. then you would still have to spend 2500-3500 for a turbo setup, granted that turbo setup will land you 250-350 rwhp, but your looking at a total cost from 5500-7000 for just your engine and turbo setup. thats an easy SR with the same HP and maybe a little more mods on the side. The only reson i tell you this is because i have already done what thinking about doing, and i have been kicking myself seens. my build cost me 2200 in parts (pistons 500, rods 800, rebuild kit, and some other stuff) then all my machine work cost me 1k. JWT cam 380, JWT ecu 600, Nismo engine monts - 250 (or something), new injectors, oilpan, and ASP underdrive pulley (sucks). in all i have spent a good amount, and have had nothing but problems with it, under pare preformance. and sense i have finished i have spent neraly 1k more just in repairs to things that have gone bad with my new enigne. looking back i wish i would have swaped in an SR, but if you want to go ahead with your KA i would say get a second one on the side and start building that, and turbo your stock car right now. if you dont want over 300 rwhp, just got some stock rods shot pinged and forged pistons (www.realnissan.com has the best offers on stuff for the SOHC) if you have any other questions about still i will be happy to help, but i think you would be better off swaping. sorry for the long post, lots of bad feeling and memories of my own.

Joe


----------



## Kevolution (Jun 5, 2003)

thanks for the help guys...i've been wanting to do an sr20 swap..but then i thought about doing the ka...i think i may just go ahead with the swap...thanks for the advice joerc240sx..good luck with yours as well


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

joerc240sx said:


> *Kevolution - Its going to cost about the same as swaping, if not more. you wont even have close to the same HP as a stock SR. then you would still have to spend 2500-3500 for a turbo setup, granted that turbo setup will land you 250-350 rwhp, but your looking at a total cost from 5500-7000 for just your engine and turbo setup. thats an easy SR with the same HP and maybe a little more mods on the side. The only reson i tell you this is because i have already done what thinking about doing, and i have been kicking myself seens. my build cost me 2200 in parts (pistons 500, rods 800, rebuild kit, and some other stuff) then all my machine work cost me 1k. JWT cam 380, JWT ecu 600, Nismo engine monts - 250 (or something), new injectors, oilpan, and ASP underdrive pulley (sucks). in all i have spent a good amount, and have had nothing but problems with it, under pare preformance. and sense i have finished i have spent neraly 1k more just in repairs to things that have gone bad with my new enigne. looking back i wish i would have swaped in an SR, but if you want to go ahead with your KA i would say get a second one on the side and start building that, and turbo your stock car right now. if you dont want over 300 rwhp, just got some stock rods shot pinged and forged pistons (www.realnissan.com has the best offers on stuff for the SOHC) if you have any other questions about still i will be happy to help, but i think you would be better off swaping. sorry for the long post, lots of bad feeling and memories of my own.
> 
> Joe *


too bad you didnt search more. I know of someone who can hit 300rwhp on a stock KA bottom end. Tuning is the key. Sure forged shit is good. I'll agree, but talking with a array of people and gettign different views is alos good. i can personally get you in contact with someone who can give you excellent pointers on how to turbo your KA without internals. As a matter of fact I got some pointers from him on the RB20. His goal is to have the fastest KA in the WORLD. He is currently getting plans in motion to start his own shop when he gets back from Japan. hit me up if you want info....no BS


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

nx2000 - I understand the stock rods are good for 300 hp. also the DOHC rods are better then the SOHC. I wanted to be on the safe side. plus if i ever get it running corectly, it will end up with more then 300 hp. Are you talking about WD? i know he plans on doing some crazy KA stuff when he gets back from japan.

Kevolution - Also like a said, just get a used KAe engine from some place. tare it down and start building it up on the side, that way it dosent really have a suden impact on the wallet. if you have the money, you could also put a turbo on your KAe thats in your 240 right now. run low boost and learn alot about turbo setups while your building your engine on the side. then when your ready to swap the other engine over, see how high you can boost the stock KA (that would be fun)

My headgasket blow, witch forced my hand one way or the other. I only had one mode of transporation at the time, and i felt rebuilding the KA would be the fastest option. that is why i built my engine. problem i ran into where Machine shop was lazy and slow. JE took over 4 months to make my pistons, and mesed up the frist time. Machine shop lost my dampner pulley, ruined my oilpan. sent injectors off to get cleaned, found 3 where bad had to replace them. i didnt have a garage to do the work, so i was having someguy i work with help me and i could use his garage and he was lazy. so i just had loads of problems


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

If i where to build a KA again - warning spelling errors

I would start with the DOHC
build a bottom end fully balanced up to 8k rpm (need to find a really good and honist machine shop)
Forged Pistons at 9:1 or 9.5:1 CR 
Nice rods (realnissan, best deal i have found)
UR Under drive pulley
JWT flywheel
Micro polished journals, crank and rods
fully balanced and blue printed bottom end.
might as well put the oil return into the oil pan
and might want to get head studs (personal preference)

head
would send off to Guild
run a JWT cam, or PDM
slightly larger valves
JWT adjustable cam gears
if staying with the SOHC, get solid adjustable rockers
slightly stiffer valve springs
head, intake, exhaust port matched
intake extrude honed
bored over TB.

might as well get your ECU reprogrammed
get it programmed to run -
Cobra maf (will have to when you go turbo anyway)
50 lbs injectors (old might need to be replaced anyway)

then when you put a turbo on, you just have to get a fuel pump, and ECU reprogrammed again. and you will have anywhere from 300-375 rwhp depending on turbo setup and boost. all on 91-93 pump gas. then its just up from there.


I should shut up


----------



## Kevolution (Jun 5, 2003)

thanks again guys....im gonna take a while and think which way i want to go...its a hard decision now


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2003)

joe...how much would that set-up cost tho?!?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

A grip..............

Yeah I was talking about WD. He inspires me!!!! 

If you want to run minimal boost an dgain some power over stock...throw a ghetto turbo setup on. I have seen people run some pretty good HP for under a g. junkyard. Tuning is the key again. You cant stress that enough. You dont even have to know shit about cars. You can experiemnt with junk yard...but tuning is the key. If all else fails..pay someone to tune it


----------

